# Design editor is unavailable until after a successful project sync



## marlem (12. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

immer wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlege kommt diese Fehlermeldung:


> Design editor is unavailable until after a successful project sync



Wenn ich  auf den Reiter "activitiy_main.xml" klicke.

achja, die Fehlermeldung bekomme ich auch:


> Caused by: org.codehaus.groovy.control.MultipleCompilationErrorsException: startup failed:



Alles was hier empfohlen wird:








						Android studio design editor is unavailable until after a successful project sync
					

what is the actual root cause of this issue? I already sync with gradle files but eventually failed.




					stackoverflow.com
				




Hat nichts geholfen.

Ich kann kein neues Projekt in Android Studio anlegen und damit arbeiten.
Bestehende Projekte öffnen geht, aber neue Projekte anlegen nicht.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## osion (15. Aug 2020)

Verwendest du Spezial-Charackter (ä$...) beim erstellen vom Projekt?


----------

